# What's the most critical piece of dungeoneering equipment?



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 27, 2010)

So what's the most critical piece of mundane (ie, not magical) dungeoneering equipment a character can possess?  Discuss.


----------



## Lanefan (May 27, 2010)

"Other" - There are many.

Thieves' picks and tools are critical if you're a class that uses such.
A light source is critical if you're going underground without dark-vision.
Climate-suited clothing is critical rather frequently.
50' rope is critical a surprising amount of the time.
Rations are critical regardless.
Canvas sacks are critical for storing treasure and corpses.
Etc.

If I absolutely had to vote for just one (other than the obvious e.g. rations) I'd probably go for the 50' rope.

Lan-"who's carrying the body bag?"-efan


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 27, 2010)

Ten foot pole! 

Remember, kids: the 39-and-a-half foot pole is not for beginners!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 27, 2010)

The Swiss Army Donkeyhorse with fold-out 10' Pole.


----------



## Stormonu (May 27, 2010)

A backpack (or sack).  Without it, your ability to carry treasure, extra gear, and whatnot _on your person_ is greatly limited.  Can double as a ten foot pole to be thrown to trigger pressure plates, tripwires and the like.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 27, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The Swiss Army Donkeyhorse with fold-out 10' Pole.



Hey, _*weem*_! This looks like a Photoshop challenge for you!



> You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to Dannyalcatraz again.



I'll get back to you.


----------



## Lancelot (May 27, 2010)

Light source.

I have now seen two "paragon" level parties go on an extended, multi-session dungeon-crawl without thinking about bringing a light source. They bought magical potions... spare ammo... scrolls... everything except a humble torch.

How ludicrous did it get? Well...

About five years ago, the first party (3.5e, 17th level) teleported into a hostile dungeon. Once inside, they realized it was pitch black. Nobody had any way of creating light... except the wizard. Who eventually had to use the only spell he had available to create light: _limited wish._ That's right... he burned *300 XP* for want of a length of flaming timber. The PCs were rightly appalled at their oversight, and it has become a legend at our table ever since.

About two months ago, they did it again (4e, 14th level). Only two of the four players were from the "same group", but they all knew the story. They descended a long shaft into the Underdark, and then realized nobody had bought any sunrods. They ended up losing a healing surge each as they spent hours crawling through tunnels looking for some vegetable matter (giant mushroom stalks) that they could light up using an at-will Fire power.


----------



## Chainsaw (May 27, 2010)

A player with a brain!


----------



## Ahnehnois (May 27, 2010)

A torch.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 27, 2010)

Chainsaw said:


> A player with a brain!



After reading Lancelot's post above yours, I am inclined to agree with you. 

...



...

Nah. I'll stick with the Ten Foot Pole. 

I recall a Dragon Magazine article in the 1E days that featured a sectional ten foot pole. It was three sections that screwed together. My characters always carried one of those.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 27, 2010)

Yup, rations, light source, rope. Those are the most crucial.


----------



## Steel_Wind (May 27, 2010)

Rope. Even more important than a mundane light source, as any noob mage can whip up a light spell in a pinch.

But 50' of rope? A 10 foot pole doesn't come even remotely close to the utility of a coil of good rope.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, but when was the last time you saw a stripper dancing on a 50' coil of rope?


----------



## xXxTheBeastxXx (May 27, 2010)

Usually, a light source. However, with the release of the Adventurer's Armory, we've come to realize the utility of the skeleton key. Finally, a party with a serious lack of rogue can invade a standard dungeon without breaking down the damn door.

-The Beast


----------



## Celebrim (May 27, 2010)

I want to say 10' pole, but really I think it's either the humble rope or the torch.  

In any event, you don't leave home without all three.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 27, 2010)

Ahnehnois said:


> A torch.




second this as the game does not discuss it as a device of protection, yes it can be a weapon but also can be used to keep animals at bay and even cause fear.  It's shear power to catch things on fire, set off traps, is underated.  Other light sources do not offer this.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 27, 2010)

Ahnehnois said:


> A torch.



A ten foot long torch?


----------



## roguerouge (May 27, 2010)

Recently, it seems to be outfits. My recent characters want to have a change of clothes while adventuring, along with outfits for special occasions. As for magic items, the lowly Wand of Prestidigitation has become a favorite.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 27, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> Ahnehnois said:
> 
> 
> > A torch.
> ...




The Swiss Army Donkeyhorse with fold-out 10' Pole also has a torch built in.

It is also equipped with Chuck Norris.


----------



## FireLance (May 27, 2010)

Dynamite.

After that, everything else is just logistics.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (May 27, 2010)

> roguerouge wrote:
> Recently, it seems to be outfits. My recent characters want to have a change of clothes while adventuring, along with outfits for special occasions. As for magic items, the lowly Wand of Prestidigitation has become a favorite.




Playing a lot bards lately?

I like the 10' pole, if nothing else it allows you to make sure all the dungeons are built to union standard with proper 10'x10' corridors etc.

But I reckon Halflings and Gnomes are the most versatile. Need to carry extra stuff? Check for trapped floor? Burn something for a light? Gnomes and Halflings everytime. Gnome or Halfling on a 50' rope could be good. Sort of a yo-yo effect for finding pit traps. Goblins work too, if you don't mind mixing evil characters into the party.


----------



## Mark (May 27, 2010)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> What's the most critical piece of dungeoneering equipment?





A map.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 27, 2010)

A towel.


----------



## the Jester (May 27, 2010)

Rope, no question.


----------



## Ashtagon (May 27, 2010)

A hireling.

They can fight, carry your stuff, carry treasure, make good human shields, give flanking bonuses, give enemies an alternative target, and in a pinch you can use them as an improvised weapon, as a substitute 10-foot pole, or even burn them as a light source!

There's probably ways you can use them as a rope, but that could get messy.


----------



## Lanefan (May 27, 2010)

DrunkonDuty said:


> But I reckon Halflings and Gnomes are the most versatile. ... Gnome or Halfling on a 50' rope could be good. Sort of a yo-yo effect for finding pit traps.



My group did this - stuck a Hobbit on the end of a rope and lowered it from an underground passage into water known to be dangerous (there was a 10'-wide giant crab in there).  The holder of the rope dismally failed no less than three perception checks - sure, she noticed the rope was jerking and bobbing, but thought it was just the Hobbit moving around; what she didn't notice was the rope was getting progressively lighter as the Hobbit on the end got killed and eaten!

Finally, someone else closer to the action noticed the water had gone somewhat red; the holder then reeled in the bloodstained end of a frayed rope.

Lan-"but it should have been a Gnome"-efan


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 27, 2010)

Celebrim said:


> I want to say 10' pole, but really I think it's either the humble rope or the torch.
> 
> In any event, you don't leave home without all three.




I'm with Celebrim on this one.

Cheers


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (May 27, 2010)

Toilet paper!
Unless your a construct/undead, it sure beats using green-slime infested bits of rock...


Was long running gag in my games that TP was the most desired thing any adventurer with common sense, and was sold at huge profit in Undermountain, hehe.


----------



## bouncyhead (May 27, 2010)

Plane Sailing said:


> I'm with Celebrim on this one.
> 
> Cheers




And me.


----------



## roguerouge (May 27, 2010)

DrunkonDuty said:


> Playing a lot bards lately?




Actually, no, a dervish and a cleric, but it may be the influence of DMing a bard.


----------



## Jhaelen (May 27, 2010)

Lancelot said:


> Light source.



Yup. More specifically a permanent light source. It's usually the first thing pcs buy as soon as they can afford it.


----------



## Mentat55 (May 27, 2010)

It's gotta be a light source, closely followed by a rope.


----------



## Herschel (May 27, 2010)

Shoes.

You can often find something to burn and improvise weapons but you can't ignore mildly and common sharp, pointy terrain without shoes.

Unless you're a halfling.

But they're short and can be overlooked.


----------



## Zaran (May 27, 2010)

I'm going to say the light source although if there is a wizard in the party, that's taken care of. Rope would be my second one. I feel honored that you mentioned the mule in your poll but I would point out that the mule was just the poster child for putting non-combat effects back into the game. 

Maybe someone in WotC will notice all the sillyness we are doing and rethink their position on that sort of thing.


----------



## Piratecat (May 27, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, but when was the last time you saw a stripper dancing on a 50' coil of rope?



When's the last time you saw a stripper dancing on a mule? 

Frankly, a mule can do everything these other tools can do and more. Want thieves tools? The mule kicks open the door. Want to prod for traps? Send the mule first. Want light? Set the mule on fire.

I'm a little iffier on the whole "using the mule to descend from a ledge" thing, but I figure it has intestines. That's more like a one-charge item, though.


----------



## Rel (May 27, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> When's the last time you saw a stripper dancing on a mule?
> 
> Frankly, a mule can do everything these other tools can do and more. Want thieves tools? The mule kicks open the door. Want to prod for traps? Send the mule first. Want light? Set the mule on fire.
> 
> I'm a little iffier on the whole "using the mule to descend from a ledge" thing, but I figure it has intestines. That's more like a one-charge item, though.




Don't forget "Gelatinous Cube Warning System".


----------



## Piratecat (May 27, 2010)

Rel said:


> Don't forget "Gelatinous Cube Warning System".



Dear Rel,

I hate you.

Love and hugs,

Piratecat


----------



## Mark (May 27, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> When's the last time you saw a stripper dancing on a mule?






_Elvis has left the building._


----------



## Rel (May 27, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> Dear Rel,
> 
> I hate you.
> 
> ...




Next time get yourself a Dungeon Cart the way Gygax intended.


----------



## El Mahdi (May 27, 2010)

deleted


----------



## falcarrion (May 27, 2010)

A bag of walnuts!

quick food suppy.
Shells work great as a warning system if someone is sneaking up on you.
(sprinkle shells behind you or around your camp)
missle weapon
great for putting a fire trap spell on.
checking depth of pit
shells can be used for the shell game con
good subsatute for a bag of marbles
cast enlarge on a shell half and get a small boat


----------



## coyote6 (May 27, 2010)

Duct tape.


----------



## Celebrim (May 27, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> A sharp mind.
> 
> 
> One can live without any physical piece of equipment, as long as one has a flexible, adaptive, and imaginative mind.  The only thing you can't live without.




Test that theory out some time, and if you live, tell me how well it works.


----------



## Deset Gled (May 27, 2010)

Just behind a bag and light source, I would say that food and water would be extremely important to have.


----------



## El Mahdi (May 27, 2010)

deleted


----------



## SKyOdin (May 27, 2010)

My number one vote is rope. If you run into a cliff you need to climb or a pit you need to descend, there is no substitute, and it has many, many other uses. The rope is quickly followed by the lantern with oil. It has superior light to the humble torch, is still affordable by a 1st level character, and oil always has a myriad number of effective uses. Third on the list is a backpack to carry all of your stuff. Fourth is food and water. And rounding out the top five is the humble shovel. When you suddenly realize you need to dig up a grave before night falls and the vampire awakens, you will really regret not buying a shovel.

Of course, in any setting with easily obtainable explosives, those quickly climb the list.

To be honest, I never really got the whole 10' pole thing. How is it supposed to be practical? The only thing I have ever seen anyone mention is prodding for traps, but to be honest, I am not convinced ten feet is sufficient distance for intentionally triggering a trap. A good perception score seems to be a lot more useful.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 27, 2010)

SKyOdin said:


> To be honest, I never really got the whole 10' pole thing. How is it supposed to be practical? The only thing I have ever seen anyone mention is prodding for traps, but to be honest, I am not convinced ten feet is sufficient distance for intentionally triggering a trap. A good perception score seems to be a lot more useful.




You can't pole-vault with rope...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tGVSnwlKzg]YouTube - Tremors Pole Vaulting Scene[/ame]


----------



## Piratecat (May 27, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> A sharp mind.



Hardly. They don't keep an edge worth a damn, sharpening them turns your whetstone into a wet stone, and you need one just to pry another one out of its bony shell. There's got to be something better.

Like a mule.


----------



## ajanders (May 27, 2010)

Celebrim wins the Berenstain Bears Wisdom award.

"Three little bears.
One with a light, one with a rope, one with a stick."

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Berenstain-Bears-Spooky-Bright-Early/dp/0394839102]Amazon.com: The Berenstain Bears and the Spooky Old Tree (Bright & Early&#133;[/ame]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 27, 2010)

> Test that theory out some time, and if you live, tell me how well it works.




I don't know El Mahdi, but I do know of people who strongly resemble the fictional MacGyver.

Me...I'd at least need a Swiss Army Mule.


----------



## El Mahdi (May 27, 2010)

deleted


----------



## UngainlyTitan (May 27, 2010)

I vote for the 10' pole of mule summoning, though i was once in a party that went in to the dungeon with an illusionary torch. It was.... interesting


----------



## CleverNickName (May 27, 2010)

Top Ten Pieces of Mandatory Dungeoneering Equipment

*10. A map of the dungeon.*  Not always available, and not always cheap, but always worth looking around for.  If there isn't one, consider making one and selling it later...you know there will be a demand for it.

*9. Healing Potions.*  Before you walk into that cave, make sure you will be able to walk back out of it.  Buy as many potions of cure moderate wounds as you can afford.  You can never have too many.

*8.  Pouch.*  You can't really carry everything around in your hands, and a backpack can be hard to get to in a hurry.  Store all of your little bits and pieces, and a healing potion or two, in your hip pouch.

*7.  Ten-Foot Pole. * Sure it's cliche.  It's tedious.  It's silly.  But thanks to the thirty-seven quadrillion different ways to boobytrap a chest in this game, it is extremely necessary.  Use it to poke things, sure, but also to vault across pits, to stir a cauldron, or to pilot a raft.  Snap it in half and use it as a quarterstaff...or snap it to bits and use it as firewood.

*6.  Waterskin.*  You know how it is.  Sometimes you get thirsty.  Sometimes you need to wash poison off of a doorknob or treasure chest (or your hands).  Sometimes you need to douse a campfire (or companion).  That is where this inexpensive, albeit heavy, item comes in handy.

*5.  Bottle of wine* (or mead, or brandy, or whisky).  Obviously, alcohol is a delicious and valuable beverage that no adventurer should be caught in short supply of.  But in addition to calming one's nerves and quenching thirst, it can be used to bribe or seduce NPCs, or to create a rudementary firebomb.  And according to the red-box rules, some poisons are sticky and can only be rinsed off with alcohol.

*4.  Rations.*  In addition to providing a meal, those rations can be used to bribe less-intelligent monsters, or to bait/distract beasts and animals.

*3.  A piece of chalk.*  Use this inexpensive, nearly-weightless item to track your progress through the dungeon, to mark your way out, or leave messages and warnings (or taunts and insults) to those who might be following you.  

*2.  Torches.*  You need a light source, and an open flame can help you detect things like drafts and bad air.  Sure, you could use a lantern, but torches just look cooler...and in combat, they can be used as clubs.  Flaming clubs, even.

*1.  50' of Rope.*  From helping you scale the cliffs or bind the monsters that guard your quarry, to helping you lash it down to the backs of your pack mules, this is the one piece of gear that you can't leave at home.


----------



## Celebrim (May 27, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> But nothing is more critical than an adaptive mind and the training of that mind.  The one thing that provides the best chance of keeping you alive in any and every scenario.




All that and dead light sources leaves you dead in a cave.   All that and naked in 40 below and you are still dead.  All that and a failed regulator on a cave dive, and you are still dead.   I'll put a .45 caliber hand gun up against a sharp mind any day.

In a real situation, typically good equipment trumps sharp mind every time.  There is little more limited than the ability of a mind to accomplish something when it has no tools to work with.  The human body is frail.  The human mind is weak.  But put tools at the disposal of a human and they do really well.  

McGuver is only in stories, and even he needed an assortment of tools to work with.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (May 27, 2010)

Celebrim said:


> I want to say 10' pole, but really I think it's either the humble rope or the torch.
> 
> In any event, you don't leave home without all three.



This, absolutely.


----------



## Scribble (May 27, 2010)

mmmmmmm iron rations.


----------



## Ourph (May 27, 2010)

Companions who are slower and more gullible than you are.


----------



## Wicht (May 27, 2010)

"Rope," muttered Sam.


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 27, 2010)

A sword.  Or a weapon of some kind.

It depends upon the class, but a means of offense and defense is incredibly useful in a dangerous world.


----------



## BraveSirKevin (May 27, 2010)

Well... Let's get serious. If you, as a real person, decided you wanted to go crawl around in a real dungeon fillled with ancient treasure, deadly traps, ungodly evil creatures eager to claim your soul and pesky vermin swarming to tear the flesh from your bones, how would you gear up for the trip?

If you're like most people I know, the first thing you'll do is grab your whip and pistol, and then you'll put on your fedora hat. "Fortune and glory, kid. Fortune and Glory."


----------



## UngainlyTitan (May 28, 2010)

BraveSirKevin said:


> Well... Let's get serious. If you, as a real person, decided you wanted to go crawl around in a real dungeon fillled with ancient treasure, deadly traps, ungodly evil creatures eager to claim your soul and pesky vermin swarming to tear the flesh from your bones, how would you gear up for the trip?
> 
> If you're like most people I know, the first thing you'll do is grab your whip and pistol, and then you'll put on your fedora hat. "Fortune and glory, kid. Fortune and Glory."



Personally I would hire some adventurer types to do the job for me
But if I really had to go, a weapon in whose use I was proficient and plenty of ammo. Appropiate clothing, lighting and food. Companions whose skillsets filled in the blanks in my in relation to any obstacles that one might encounter.
As much intel on the location as can be obtained.


----------



## FireLance (May 28, 2010)

I can't believe it's taken me so long to realize this, but the most critical piece of dungeoneering equipment is *gold*.

As thousands of 1st-level characters will tell you since the dawn of D&D, with enough gold, you can buy rope, torches, lanterns, oil, 10' poles, iron rations, waterskins, wineskins, backpacks, sacks, weapons, armor, mules, saddlebags, parchment, chalk, livestock, grappling hooks, iron spikes, hammers, marbles, etc. You can use it to hire hirelings, consult sages, and bribe guards. After the adventure, you can even use it for R&R on A&W (no, not the burger chain).


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 28, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> Hardly. They don't keep an edge worth a damn, sharpening them turns your whetstone into a wet stone, and you need one just to pry another one out of its bony shell. There's got to be something better.
> 
> Like a mule.



You go ahead and sharpen your mind on your mule. I'll sharpen mine on this 10' pole--with accompanying stripper.

Hey, that makes me think of something else that's better than a mule!


----------



## El Mahdi (May 28, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 28, 2010)

Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris is the answer to every thread ever made.


----------



## Grimstaff (May 28, 2010)

The Collapsible 10' Pole! 

*Collapsible Pole *(10gp)
  The collapsible pole is a 10’ pole made of alternating ironwood and hollow brass that collapses down to a length of only three feet. Perfect for the adventurer on the go, the collapsible 10’ pole won’t bog you down in those cramped corridors and crawlspaces.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 28, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> Chuck Norris.
> 
> Chuck Norris is the answer to every thread ever made.




As noted above, the Swiss Army Mule comes equipped with Chuck Norris.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 28, 2010)

The other parts of the SAM aren't necessary, though. Chuck Norris would roundhouse them into oblivion anyways.


----------



## weem (May 28, 2010)

_*TarionzCousin*_: said,


> Hey, weem! This looks like a Photoshop challenge for you!





So, _*Dannyalcatraz*_: mentioned a The Swiss Army Donkeyhorse with fold-out 10' Pole... I made it and added some other essentials...


_*Lanefan*_: - Thieves' picks and tools
_*TarionzCousin*_: - 10' Pole
_*Stormonu*_: - Backpack
_*Lancelot*_: - Light source (I used a lantern)
_*Ahnehnois*_: - Torch
_*Chainsaw*_: - A player with a brain!
_*Steel_Wind*_: - Rope
_*FireLance*_: - Dynamite, Gold
_*Mark*_: - A map
_*Jdvn1*_: - A towel, Chuck Norris
_*Silverblade The Ench*_: - Toilet paper
_*Herschel*_: - Shoes (I added boots)
_*Piratecat*_: - Frankly, a mule can do everything these other tools can do and more. (I added 3 of them!!!)
_*coyote6*_: - Duct tape.
_*CleverNickName*_: - Bottle of Wine, Rations
_*howandwhy99*_: - A sword. Or a weapon of some kind. (see "knife" below)
_*El Mahdi*_: - Knife



Here it is....








Click here for the larger version!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 28, 2010)

They're not necessary, but they at least give the foe fair warning.

"See that mule?  That's no ordinary mule-that man's got a SAM...we should leave before we die."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 28, 2010)

Has weem won EN World yet?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 28, 2010)

I may have to name my next band Swiss Army Donkeyhorse, just to use that on the posters...

Maybe we'll even do a concept album, with one song devoted to each item in a SAM, saving the Chuck Norris for last.
*
ALL HAIL WEEM!*

Just to be nitpicky, though...you forgot the Swiss Army cross on the side.

Or did you hide it under the hooves?


----------



## CleverNickName (May 28, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> They're not necessary, but they at least give the foe fair warning.
> 
> "See that mule?  That's no ordinary mule-that man's got a SAM...we should leave before we die."



I for one welcome our new Swiss Army Mule overlords.


----------



## weem (May 29, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> Has weem won EN World yet?




I'm working on it


----------



## messy (May 29, 2010)

rope.


----------



## buddhafrog (May 29, 2010)

I had a 2+ decade layoff from D&D that was revived last year as I started DM'ing for my son and some friends (that has turned into 6 different youth games each week).  

I had to relearn D&D and make the jump from AD&D to 4e.  Funny, this OP is the first time I remembered the 10 ft. pole.  That pole was essential!  How have the PC's from my current six games all survived without a 10 ft. pole?  I'm very confused and feel that somehow, at some point, I was lied to.


----------



## weem (May 30, 2010)

No one mentioned a 'mirror' that I recall. I mean, I suppose it is not 'critical', but for me it was something I ALWAYS made sure I had, and it came in handy at times


----------



## ellna (Jun 1, 2010)

Knife. You know a nice high quality one. MMMm pointy


----------



## FireLance (Jun 1, 2010)

weem said:


> No one mentioned a 'mirror' that I recall.



I knew I'd forgotten something. That's what happens when you don't stop and reflect on what you're doing.


----------



## jdrakeh (Jun 1, 2010)

50' of rope.


----------



## FireLance (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh yes, you have to have a potato. Or some other humorous vegetable. It's The Truth.


----------



## rogueboy (Jun 1, 2010)

Herschel said:


> Shoes.
> 
> You can often find something to burn and improvise weapons but you can't ignore mildly and common sharp, pointy terrain without shoes.
> 
> ...




This reminds me of one of my favorite stories from a (sadly) very short-lived campaign. The DM had decided to give each of us a magic item with some use. What he gave me was a magical bowler's hat: once per day, you can reach in and pull an item out. Actually, it was d100 of that item. You also got to feel the item before you pulled it out, which is great until you realize it's really hard to tell what you're pulling out when it's smaller than your fingernail (it then grew to normal size).

My 2 favorite pulls were the first one (70-some odd Tarrasques) and one a session or 2 later (40-some pairs of boots). First one: I had been tasked with destroying an evil rule. Pulled out the Tarrasques, realized it, and ran like hell while they ate the town and each other. The shoes I managed to use to track invisible floating platforms to escape a floating tower, at which point I made sure to keep them with me at all times. They also managed to defeat a creature-of-darkness (inspired by Order of the Stick's Creature in the Darkness). It turns out they were cursed boots of dancing (forcing anyone who put them on to dance incessantly) and the creature put them on inside a stone temple, which then collapsed on its head. No, there was no knowledge of the cursed nature until the DM explained it later, sad that I had never put them on.

And for bonus points, my character was a halfling.

But as for the most generally useful item? Gotta go with the 50-foot rope in my book.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 1, 2010)

weem said:


> No one mentioned a 'mirror' that I recall. I mean, I suppose it is not 'critical', but for me it was something I ALWAYS made sure I had, and it came in handy at times



I did in that other equipment thread. The little mirror on a stick, aka the "dental tool" is something one player always has--and he almost always plays the thief rogue, too.


----------



## UngainlyTitan (Jun 1, 2010)

weem said:


> No one mentioned a 'mirror' that I recall. I mean, I suppose it is not 'critical', but for me it was something I ALWAYS made sure I had, and it came in handy at times



Mirror yes, preferably of polished steel so the RBDM could not easily find a way to break it.

Don't think that anyone mentioned caltrops, iron spikes and a hammer, time was when my characters never left home without them.


----------



## Ashtagon (Jun 1, 2010)

Scrolls of tp can be pretty important for those times when you need to go in a hurry.


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm very tempted to say a light source, but it'll have to be a close second.  No, the thing one needs most in the dungeon is an often underappreciated but nonetheless necessary commodity: the Henchman. 

Like the light source, which comes in many forms,* depending on the genre, so does the Henchman.**  What else be used so expendably to absorb wounds, hall around your loot, check for traps, or even shed a bit of wisdom on a disturbingly obvious yet not figured out puzzle?  And of course, some people also like to get to know their minions and talk (!) with them, so I guess they can be good for a conversation if you’re actually into that! 

*e.g. candle, torch, sunrod, flash light, burning effigy
**e.g. hireling, cohort, cultist, lackey, red shirt, burning effigy


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 1, 2010)

Ashtagon said:


> Scrolls of tp can be pretty important for those times when you need to go in a hurry.




Yup, you can't beat Andrex for those "Kobold Curry Revenge" moments!


----------



## karlindel (Jun 10, 2010)

A torch was my initial pick, but there are dungeons that have glowing moss, and there are other ways of getting a light source (party spellcaster, finding something else to burn).

I'll go with 50' of rope.  Without a light source, the rope can serve to help you measure distances, check for some traps, climb up or down, and as a weapon.


----------



## Dausuul (Jun 10, 2010)

50' of rope. Hands down, no question. I've gone on a thousand adventures with neither a mule nor a 10' pole and emerged unscathed; if you have darkvision, you can even do without a light source; but if you leave your rope at home you may as well bend over and kiss your *** goodbye.



Rel said:


> Next time get yourself a Dungeon Cart the way Gygax intended.




I don't want to go on the cart! I think I'll go for a walk... I feel happy...


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 10, 2010)

Dausuul said:


> ... but if you leave your rope at home you may as well bend over and kiss your *** goodbye.



Assuming you brought him into the dungeon with you....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 11, 2010)

As Cohen the Barbarian might say, the most critical piece of equipment for ANY situation is...your teeth, in good condition.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 11, 2010)

Nodwick.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jun 11, 2010)

a harpoon.


----------



## Rel (Jun 16, 2010)

Dausuul said:


> but if you leave your rope at home you may as well bend over and kiss your *** goodbye.




Dex check or Acrobatics roll for that?  Incidentally, ass is not a filtered word here at ENWorld and so one shouldn't feel that one needs to *** it out in order to circumvent the filter (and circumventing the filter with cute spellings or asterisks is something that we moderators don't generally like).  So ass it up to your heart's content!  But remember that all the other rules still apply so:

"Rel, you're such an ass!" is still considered rude and an insult (however true it may be).

But saying, "I sure like a nice round ass with me in the dungeon." is perfectly fine.



This public service announcement has been brought to you by the letter Buttocks.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 16, 2010)

Rel said:


> Incidentally, ass is not a filtered word here at ENWorld and so one shouldn't feel that one needs to *** it out in order to circumvent the filter (and circumventing the filter with cute spellings or asterisks is something that we moderators don't generally like).  So ass it up to your heart's content!  But remember that all the other rules still apply so:
> 
> "Rel, you're such an ass!" is still considered rude and an insult (however true it may be).
> 
> ...



 Rel, you put the "ASS" in "Necromancy".

Also, the most critical piece of dungeoneering equipment is the Phylactery of a Hundred Mother-in-Laws. It's like a Phylactery of Faithfulness in that it dispenses advice, but the similarities end there.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Mr. Wilson (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh man.  Could be so many different things.

In order I'd say, Light source, rations, rope, backpack, and then mapping tools.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jun 17, 2010)

deleted


----------



## UngainlyTitan (Jun 17, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As Cohen the Barbarian might say, the most critical piece of equipment for ANY situation is...your teeth, in good condition.



Do not forget soft toilet paper.


----------



## Rel (Jun 17, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> Is that for keeping the Gelatinous Cubes away from you?




Well let's hope it doesn't come to that.


----------

